# Tolls



## TonyH (May 1, 2005)

NOTE: Members visiting Ireland should be aware that the toll section of the M50 Dublin ring road between J6 & J7 is now barrier free. Detection is by number plate recognition. Unregistered users must pay by 8pm on the following day by visiting any shop or post office displaying the 'payzone' symbol. The penalty for non payment escalates to €146.00 collected throughout Europe by debt collecting agencies. See www.eflow.ie or from UK LoCall 0845 301 5405.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Good heads up thank you.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I had a look at the website and found the toll charge rates.

There is no indication of what category applies to motorhomes.

There are prices for cars and for various goods vehicles but no mention of motorhomes.

Does anyone know?


----------



## TonyH (May 1, 2005)

My understanding is motorhome = car toll.
Also you may purchase tolls prior to travelling, just go to PAYZONE outlet usually filling stations / shops and they will take your reg.number and depending on how many time you intend to use toll section they will charge for same.


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

can confirm M/h toll rate is the same as cars


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

I used this section of motorway twice last week. I paid on line ( 6 Euro). 

The week before I avoided the toll thanks to satnav. To be honest, it took longer on the toll section as the road is a mess of road works.

The one to avoid is the toll for the tunnel to the port...now that is serious money...12ish euro.

Doug


----------

